# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  can't remove goose neck bath spout - help!

## lolichka

Hi,
i'm in the process of changing the old tapware in the bathroom and have come into a couple of problems. 
firstly, please excuse the terminology, i'm no expert and may not call something by its right name  
** PROBLEM 1 
I can't for the life of me remove the flange that the goose neck spout sits in.  
The flange cover that sits against the tile can be spun around, but it's the bit that is above that. 
I've put my finger in the hole and felt that there is a join but I just can't get it off. 
The taps are older brass style and the house is about 20 odd years old. 
** PROBLEM 2 
I've gone to install new wall taps for the shower and the existing plumbing is sitting deep into the wall. With the new tap, I can't screw it in no matter how far the tap is extended. Does this mean that I need one of those tap spindle extenders? Is that the right terminology? If so, what plumbing place is recommended. 
** PROBLEM 3 
I need to remove the basin taps too, any pointers on how to do this? i'm 'assuming' everything needs to be unbolted/screwed from the underside of the ceramic basin. 
** PROBLEM 4
I want to change the brass drain thing that sits in the sink and bath - any pointers on how to do that for me too please??  
I'd love to get a plumber out who can do this but I just don't have the funds to pay for one. It took me long enough to save for the tap ware given we are a single income family!!  
I've also attached photo's to help  :Redface: ) 
Thanks for your help...  
Any pointers please...

----------


## Scottythetiler

problem 1: 
maybe try some vice grips?  the shiny picture on the left is it right?  you say that the bas of it can freely spin?  silicone is normally used to keep it in place after its screwed down, so maybe try and get a razor blade under it. 
problem 2: 
without a picture all i can suggest is to go to recce plimbing or even bunnings and get an extension.  just make sure you use thread tape but if you cant use thread tape easily, then there is a product out that is a liquid form of thread sealant (pour a few drobs on the thread before installing). 
problem 3: 
the base of the taps will unscrew but you need to undo the thin nut on the very top of the taps first and remove the tops.  once the base un unscrewed you need to get under the basin and undo the fittings.  under the basin will give you the biggest headaches due to lack of room.  a pair of multi grips will be your friend here. 
problem 4: 
to remove the brass waste in the bathtub, its not so easy.  you need to access under the tub to unscrew the collar on the waste thread.  the only problem is that after so many years, i find these almost impossible to undo.  the threads wont be as neat as they were and could have even rusted the locking collar on.  when dong reno's we usually use a grinder to cut it off from underneath.  can you access the bottom of the bathroom via downstairs (high set house)?  if you cant access the bottom of the tub, then i dont know if you can change it.  maybe somebody else on here might have an idea but its pretty black and white. 
when undoing the bottom of the basin waste, you need to see if it has been siliconed on.  9 times out of 10 the installer will use a but of silicone under the flange to help seal it, but it makes it hell to remove.  uoi may need to run a razor blade around under the waste (on the basin surface) and then hit it up through the basin. 
i hope that made some sense.

----------


## lolichka

Thanks Scotty for your replies - they are muchly appreciated and yes, I understood all that you wrote  :Redface: ). 
I've noticed that w/ problem 1 the bit you said to use vice grips on, looks like some one has done or used something like that as the edge is all naffed. I have some vice grips and will give that a go. Failing that - at what point does a hacksaw come in handy?? 
P2 - agree, I think taking in the old tap and new tap to a plumbing store with a photo on the phone will clarify what I need. 
P3 - bugger, I was hoping that wasn't the case. Do you think I need to go to the extreme of removing the ceramic basin and grout or should I just soldier on with limited space (I have small hands LOL)? 
P4 unfortunately the only access to the underside of the bath is to smash off the tiles which isn't going to happen so no access  :Redface: ( bummer about that. However... The bath one as shown in the photo where you have the 7 holes, that round piece does come out - but I guess it's the outside underside access required and access to the plumbing pipes too! 
------------------- 
Does anyone know of any other alternatives to Problem 4? Has anyone perhaps had the same problem as myself and perhaps taped up the bath and perhaps used a whitenight metal chrome spray product to give it a chrome-type finish (just trying to think outside the square here)??  
Thanks

----------


## Scottythetiler

about P4:  the waste grate comes out?  i'd be keen to see a picture of it out to see how its done.  there maybe something you can buy and just silicone in in place.   
about P1:  if you're graceful enough with a grinder, just get a 1mm thick cut off wheel and cut it off in sections. 
about P3:  depending on how the basin is mounted (i assume its wall hung), it could be tricky to remove it.  it should have at least 2 screws/bolts fixing it to the wall and some silicone.  removing the basin could damage the wall requiring repair.  this would squash any dreams of a quick cheap bathroom sprouse up you once had.  persist with swearing and hand tools to get the taps off the best you can first.

----------


## CTO

P2: you can go to any plumbing shop and ask for a extended spindle, but make sure you get the right one. There are couple of different ones out there for, example if you purchased a quarter turn then you got to get a quarter turn extended spindle and make sure it has ceramic disks, you dont want it to leak in the not so distant future as you might noticed its a bitch geting it out. 
P4: if the waste it self can be screwed out most likely the guy who installed before had silicon the collar on to the base of the bath. try and find a replacement for the part where you can screw out, you might have a better chance doing that.

----------


## lolichka

> about P4: the waste grate comes out? i'd be keen to see a picture of it out to see how its done. there maybe something you can buy and just silicone in in place.

  maybe it was just my lingo - not up on it, but the waste grate is in two sections, whether it is 'meant' to be like that I have no idea. Nothing is standard in this house! There is the main metal brass part that is attached to the bath and the underside plumbing, then the second part that comes out is what the plug would otherwise sit on to stop the plug from falling into the drain. Hope that makes sense.  
I'll post a pic shortly as I would be keen to know whether it could be unscrewed somehow from above the bath??   

> about P1: if you're graceful enough with a grinder, just get a 1mm thick cut off wheel and cut it off in sections.

  I think i'll use that as a last resort as knowing my luck I will still need to access the back of the tap area through the already provided access hole via the linen cupboard. May just have to spray with ALOT of bug killer first. We have every conceivable myriad of spider and then some given that we are living next door to a national park and I hate to think what's up in that wall - dead or alive!    

> about P3: depending on how the basin is mounted (i assume its wall hung), it could be tricky to remove it. it should have at least 2 screws/bolts fixing it to the wall and some silicone. removing the basin could damage the wall requiring repair. this would squash any dreams of a quick cheap bathroom sprouse up you once had. persist with swearing and hand tools to get the taps off the best you can first.

  The basin is mounted in a chipboard laminate cabinet which has been fixed to the wall, the basin is not wall mounted. I've been using RP70 over the course of a week to loosen the nuts and will see how I go. I think I need some specialty tools but will see if I can get those nuts undone at the base of the tap area underneath.  
Many thanks for your reply too - it's appreciated  :Redface: )

----------


## lolichka

> P2: you can go to any plumbing shop and ask for a extended spindle, but make sure you get the right one. There are couple of different ones out there for, example if you purchased a quarter turn then you got to get a quarter turn extended spindle and make sure it has ceramic disks, you dont want it to leak in the not so distant future as you might noticed its a bitch geting it out.

  I did buy a spindle extender 2 weekends ago thinking that was the problem but it wasn't so was able to return those without issue. I spoke in the end with the manufacturing company and they explained that the spindle should unscrew from the flange quite effortlessly, which wasn't the case with the first pair of taps I had. I opened up the second set of taps and hey presto - the spindle screwed out and i've since installed the taps as well as fixed the hot water tap leak... so that was an easy problem solved !!   

> P4: if the waste it self can be screwed out most likely the guy who installed before had silicon the collar on to the base of the bath. try and find a replacement for the part where you can screw out, you might have a better chance doing that.

  finding a replacement part for a custom built house that was built 20 years ago ..... mmmmmm LOL 
thx for the reply, much appreciated.  :Redface: )

----------


## Scottythetiler

keep persisting mate, you might think its a pain in the bum be we call it monday or tuesday or wednesday.......or thursday or um, friday! lol

----------


## chrisp

I'm not a plumber, so take this with  a grain of salt if required  :Smilie:  
Usually, to remove the spout on a basin set, you will need to first remove the two taps.  You will need to turn off both the hot and cold water supplies.  You them remove the pipes to the taps under the basin.  You will need to remove the tap handles and all the 'trims' on the taps.  There'll be a nut that holds each tap in place - remove these.  The two taps and the breech that connects the taps to the spout should be able to be lifted away together from the spout (from under the basin).  You will probably need a basin wrench to get the nut off the spout (from under the basin).

----------


## Bedford

I'm not a plumber either so take this with some pepper. :Biggrin:  
Here is a bit of an exploded view of a basin breach, if you look at the way it assembles combined with what Chrisp said, you should be able to remove it.

----------


## lolichka

> keep persisting mate, you might think its a pain in the bum be we call it monday or tuesday or wednesday.......or thursday or um, friday! lol

  
hahahah saturday or sunday maybe too - we have a 3 1/2 year old, a 2 year old and a 9 month old and I am 5 months pregnant - NOTHING is a pain in the bum - trust me!!

----------


## lolichka

> I'm not a plumber, so take this with a grain of salt if required  
> Usually, to remove the spout on a basin set, you will need to first remove the two taps. You will need to turn off both the hot and cold water supplies. You them remove the pipes to the taps under the basin. You will need to remove the tap handles and all the 'trims' on the taps. There'll be a nut that holds each tap in place - remove these. The two taps and the breech that connects the taps to the spout should be able to be lifted away together from the spout (from under the basin). You will probably need a basin wrench to get the nut off the spout (from under the basin).

  
Thanks for the reply - that's it - a basin wrench is what I will probably need.  Is there a particular size that I need? That is - length. I've seen a 16" one but I don't know if that would be too long or too short... any ideas??

----------


## lolichka

> I'm not a plumber either so take this with some pepper. 
> Here is a bit of an exploded view of a basin breach, if you look at the way it assembles combined with what Chrisp said, you should be able to remove it.

  Thanks for the reply, I don't think the basin will be the issue as it looks pretty straight forward - just gotta get them nuts off ... i've alreay done the bath taps and wall top assembly for the shower... the gooseneck is being installed for the bath, whole different story there LOL...

----------


## chrisp

> Thanks for the reply - that's it - a basin wrench is what I will probably need.  Is there a particular size that I need? That is - length. I've seen a 16" one but I don't know if that would be too long or too short... any ideas??

  
I got one from Bunnings.  It looks something like this eBay Australia Store: Search results for Hardware Bargain.  
They seem to be able to handle a large range of nut sizes with the one tool.  Anyway, the one I got from Bunnings seemed to work just fine.

----------


## lolichka

> about P4: the waste grate comes out? i'd be keen to see a picture of it out to see how its done. there maybe something you can buy and just silicone in in place.

  me again!!... 
i've got a photo of the bathtub waste. The middle bit I took out so you could see inside. What I've noticed is that there is some thread remaining on the PVC pipe and if you look on the brass waste itself, there seems to be notches on the inside. 
Do you think if I got a flat head screwdriver and placed the tip in the notch and hit the other end with a rubber mallet or hammer and tried to 'knock' the brass waste in a clockwise direction (or is it anticlockwise??) I would be able to remove it that way without having to leave it there? 
any ideas... or am I dreaming of the impossible? 
Thanks  :Redface:

----------


## Scottythetiler

you could try doing what you mentioned with the screw driver but its risky and the waste is probably siliconed in also so be careful.  i have never tried what you are doing, so i'm reluctant to offer much more advice on it sorry.

----------


## chrisp

> ... or am I dreaming of the impossible?

  With the disclaimer that I'm not a plumber, I think you are proposing the almost impossible! 
The long answer:
The 'plug and waste' is attached to the tub by a nut underneath - and probably a good squeeze of silicon as well.  The trap is attached to 'plug and waste' by a threaded collar.  Essentially, to undo it the way you have proposed will require the 'plug and waste' to turn and the attaching nut AND the collar on the trap (in mid-air) to remain stationary.  Supposing that you do manage it, you'd need to be Harry Potter to put it back together again. 
The short answer:
"Dreaming!"   :Smilie:

----------


## lolichka

bugger... bugger... bugger... 
Scottythetiler and Chrisp - thanks very much for your replies - it looks as though I may 
need to reconsider my options  
1. removing the tiles and what ever lays beneath the tiles to 'inspect' what is there... I do know I would need to convince hubby tho and I know him being a bloke would just tell me its fine - but I know it will irk me to no end  :Yikes2: LOL!!... 
or think a bit outside the square... and ... 
2. look at being creative with this darn brass finish!
3. look at seeing if I can get a smaller sized chrome cover to sit inside and over the lip .... or get something made and chromed... and silicon the buggery out of it to the brass fitting.... not sure of the feasibility tho... (edit - think I need to just get something like a top grate bath waste to fit inside and over the lip if I have it right??) 
The house sits on concrete footings with crawl access under the house (something which I can't do at the moment due to my belly carrying #4)... so ...  
I have no idea how the underside of this house looks plumbing wise but if I do remove the tiling from the side of the bath should I be able to gain access to what I need to do this?? 
Thanks again for your help  :Redface:  
-----
I've uploaded a photo of the product that I am after. I am NOT after the whole assembly only the chrome cover... does anyone know where you can get just that from or do you need to purchase the assembly and if so, what is the terminology?

----------

